# Expo Application Strategies



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

There are lots of reasons someone might want to apply for expo tags, and lots of reasons someone might not want to apply for expo tags. We've discussed them on this forum to the point of exhaustion (IMO), and I don't really want to get into them here. If you've decided that you do want to apply for expo tags, however, you may be curious to know that odds for these tags often do NOT follow the same trends in the regular draw.

In the regular draw, we tend to expect that archery tags will have better odds than muzzleloader tags, which will have better odds than rifle tags. For deer, we may expect management tags to have better odds than regular tags. For elk, we generally expect odds for late rifle tags to be better than early rifle tags.

When my dad and I were finalizing our expo tag apps, we set a budget beforehand and then worked to maximize the utility of that budget. Dad decided he would apply for one Book Cliffs elk hunt. When discussing which one, he decided he'd apply for late rifle because the odds would probably be better than for the early rifle season. I looked it up, and that turned out not to be the case. From there, I investigated how many other hunts don't follow what may be our expectations, and this is what I found (*based on last year's odds, which, of course, change from year to year*):

*Notable exceptions:*

The following are listed in order from best odds to worst odds:

Deer
- Paunsaugunt: Archery, rifle, management, muzzleloader
- Book Cliffs: Rifle (north), archery, muzzleloader, rifle (south)
- Vernon: Archery, rifle, muzzleloader

Elk
- Book Cliffs: Archery, early rifle, muzzleloader, late rifle
- Cache South: Early rifle, archery, muzzleloader, late rifle
- Manti: Archery, early rifle, late rifle, muzzleloader
- Nebo: Early rifle, archery
- Plateau, Fishlake/Thousand Lakes: Archery, early rifle, muzzleloader, late rifle
- Southwest Desert: Late rifle, early rifle, archery, muzzleloader
- Wasatch: Archery, muzzleloader, early rifle, late rifle, multi-season

And some general information, if you don't want to dig into the odds (once again listed from best odds to worse odds):

Mountain goat: Uintas West, Willard Peak

Bison: Late cow, early cow, early bull

On the other OIAL, it's easy because you only get one choice. :|

Hopefully that's useful to some of you. I know it changed a few of the decisions I was considering.

Good luck, all. Let's see if we can produce a few success stories this year. My dad and I each have roughly 1 in 110 odds of getting our names drawn with the money we spent. I figure with enough similar individuals around, we ought to turn a few up.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Um where did you get these numbers to base your odds off of


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

hazmat said:


> Um where did you get these numbers to base your odds off of


www.huntexpo.com/odds-at-drawing-an-expo-tag


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, right there. Thanks, EFA.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very interesting, thanks for the info.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's a win/win strategy. Ill meet you at the door, you give me your money, in a couple of days Ill tell you were unsuccessful.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow, drawing odds are great for the non resident tags.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

I need every advantage I can get to draw... so I study odds myself, but you are a more kind person than me to share that insight with everyone! You deserve to draw! Good luck everyone!



Clarq said:


> There are lots of reasons someone might want to apply for expo tags, and lots of reasons someone might not want to apply for expo tags. We've discussed them on this forum to the point of exhaustion (IMO), and I don't really want to get into them here. If you've decided that you do want to apply for expo tags, however, you may be curious to know that odds for these tags often do NOT follow the same trends in the regular draw.
> 
> In the regular draw, we tend to expect that archery tags will have better odds than muzzleloader tags, which will have better odds than rifle tags. For deer, we may expect management tags to have better odds than regular tags. For elk, we generally expect odds for late rifle tags to be better than early rifle tags.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

My dad used to always joke around that he's only taking one bullet out hunting, because one bullet is all it takes. My strategy is similar to that. I do not do it on the computer beforehand. But I go, and use my Jedi chi to determine which hunt on that paper is mine. I apply for that hunt. $5 is all I'm doing. Wish me luck, even though I won't need it. I'll just use science.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> My dad used to always joke around that he's only taking one bullet out hunting, because one bullet is all it takes. My strategy is similar to that. I do not do it on the computer beforehand. But I go, and use my Jedi chi to determine which hunt on that paper is mine. I apply for that hunt. $5 is all I'm doing. Wish me luck, even though I won't need it. I'll just use science.


Sounds fine, except for the fact that it requires waiting in a longer line.

It's funny, I schemed and I planned for quite awhile about what my application strategy would be. Thought I had it figured out... but when I was filling it out I made two impulsive changes. Book Cliffs deer instead of Henry Mountains, and Wasatch Multi-season instead of Cache North. Hopefully I've got some of that chi stuff working for me.

I have way too much fun with this stuff... heading up to validate today.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I applied for nebo and manti elk because they're close by. 
I applied for the premium Henrys tag because as bad as the odds are, it's pretty much my only chance to pull that tag.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I just spent $30 on expo tags. Is there another college student out there like me that had a feeling of regret for wasting money that could pay for 1/8 of a textbook? I guess those feelings will go away when I kill a bison or a Henry Mountains deer...


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hunt expo starter kit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok bamacpl, that made me laugh. When you see some of us older hunters shaking our head it is not the first stages of Parkinson's it is things in your post:grin: You need to add ear gauges and piercings.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Just seeing those skinny jeans, white rimmed glasses and flat brimmed hat fill me with anger!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, I went and validated and walked around the expo today. It was great, I walked over from my office. (No paying for parking) I had a free ticket to get in. I was there right at the beginning, so got a free Skre hat from them since we were one of the first people through their booth. My brother paid for my way overpriced Diet Coke. I saw some awesome animals, had a great time chatting with some good friends, got a free hat, and didn't spend a penny doing it! 

Being only Thursday morning, the number of dudes wearing skinny jeans with beards and flattys was much lower than it will be Friday night and Saturday. But I also didn't spend much time in celebrity corner. 

I put in for 9 hunts total. That is double what I usually do. I apologize ahead of time for anyone that wasted $5 on the hunts I'm going to draw. I won't reveal them just yet, but I may need to do a poll which elk tag I'm going to keep and which one will be turned over to the next in line.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I just spent $30 on expo tags. Is there another college student out there like me that had a feeling of regret for wasting money that could pay for 1/8 of a textbook? I guess those feelings will go away when I kill a bison or a Henry Mountains deer...


I blew enough to buy an entire 1/5 of a textbook. I'd have normally spent less, but I'm finishing up this May. I figured I'd draw myself an early graduation present. :mrgreen: The regret won't hit me unless the results are posted and I come up empty. Even then, I get over it pretty fast. I'd rather know I didn't draw than wonder if I could have drawn (as dumb as that probably sounds).

Hang in there! If there's one thing I know, it's that a man needs a few dreams and distractions in order to survive the rigors of college life.

Good luck!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks bama. Picked up my starter kit tonight. My beard is good. Just need to buzz my full head of hair and I'm ready to rock! 

I'm headed in on Saturday, I should fit right in. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You know, I've noticed with some skinnier pants I've purchased recently the uh "advertisement" of my goods has resulted in an uptick of positive female attention which in turn makes my wife a bit possessive and handsy... So I'll admit, I've had to stop bashing on tight fit pants a bit unless the dude has scrawny chicken legs that make even the skinny jeans look baggy! And bamacpl, where'd you find a pic of bowgy's secret lucky hat? Maybe if I'd managed to steal it during my hunt I wouldn't have ended up with a broken scope!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You don't have to lie to hang out, johnnycake. Just sayin...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> You don't have to lie to hang out, johnnycake. Just sayin...


Hey, he is a lawyer, he can't complete a full sentence if he can't lie

YES! Top of Page, another angel got his wings.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> You don't have to lie to hang out, johnnycake. Just sayin...


Oh is that you there Vanilla? I didn't recognize you without your namesake white sunglasses


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> You know, I've noticed with some skinnier pants I've purchased recently the uh "advertisement" of my goods has resulted in an uptick of positive female attention which in turn makes my wife a bit possessive and handsy... So I'll admit, I've had to stop bashing on tight fit pants a bit unless the dude has scrawny chicken legs that make even the skinny jeans look baggy! And bamacpl, where'd you find a pic of bowgy's secret lucky hat? Maybe if I'd managed to steal it during my hunt I wouldn't have ended up with a broken scope!


Hey, I found a hat to go with your skinny pants issue.... you will have to tell me how lucky it is.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> Hey, he is a lawyer, he can't complete a full sentence if he can't lie
> 
> YES! Top of Page, another angel got his wings.


So then is Vanilla lying about me lying...?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> So then is Vanilla lying about me lying...?


Two things here.

One - This is a hunting and fishing forum.... If you ain't lying you ain't trying.

Two - We need pics johnnycake, we need pics. No pics it didn't happen.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> Two things here.
> 
> One - This is a hunting and fishing forum.... If you ain't lying you ain't trying.
> 
> Two - We need pics johnnycake, we need pics. No pics it didn't happen.


My how this board has turned..._modern_ lately. First colorcountry bringing out his love of twinks, then just recently Vanilla propositioning me for scandalous relations...and now you asking me for pictures of my goods online! I mean, yeah...it IS 2017 you know, but...I didn't realize this was _that_ kind of hunting board...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> My how this board has turned..._modern_ lately. First colorcountry bringing out his love of twinks, then just recently Vanilla propositioning me for scandalous relations...and now you asking me for pictures of my goods online! I mean, yeah...it IS 2017 you know, but...I didn't realize this was _that_ kind of hunting board...


Satan made me do it. Skinny jeans and flat brimmed hats are of the devil./**|**\\-()/>-

UUUHHHH and to be clear, the pics were not to be of you but of the so called women hitting on you


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> Satan made me do it. Skinny jeans and flat brimmed hats are of the devil./**|**\\-()/>-
> 
> UUUHHHH and to be clear, the pics were not to be of you but of the so called women hitting on you


Uh huh, sure...say, hows the view through the closet door? :mrgreen:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Johnnycake - maybe you could give Lost a pair of those jeans to help unthaw the one that he affectionaly refers to as the ice queen? 

I went to the expo today to validate my tag selections, and couldn't help but giggle every time I passed someone wearing exactly what bamacpl pointed out - they were there in droves today. Probably 90% of them had on Kenetreks or some other similar type of hunting boot. This could just be me, but I never thought a carpeted expo hall needed to be tackled with such extreme footwear.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Johnnycake - maybe you could give Lost a pair of those jeans to help unthaw the one that he affectionaly refers to as the ice queen?


As soon as I can manage to peel them off my thighs I'll get them right in the mail! LL, hope is on its way! -_O-


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, I got all decked out in my starter kit only to see an hour long line to get in. I validated and got the hell out of there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

got descent odds of drawing some spring bear tags


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I put in for 9 hunts total. That is double what I usually do. I apologize ahead of time for anyone that wasted $5 on the hunts I'm going to draw. I won't reveal them just yet, but I may need to do a poll which elk tag I'm going to keep and which one will be turned over to the next in line.


Alright, now that all of the apps are in, care to tell us which hunts we were foolish to put in for?

The one I'm feeling best about is the late cow bison hunt on the Henry Mountains. This year would be a really good year to pull that tag.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I had to go look at my receipt. Like I said, I don't just apply for the hunts I necessarily want, but what the universe has told me I need to draw. The management tag would probably be the most frustrating tag possible. And there were elk hunts available that I'd way rather have...but the universe is in charge, not me. 

Deer:
Vernon rifle 
Henry Mtns management 

Elk:
Manti early
Manti late
Pahvant late
San Juan early
Wasatch late 

Goat:
Willard late

Moose:
Wasatch/Central Mtns 

I think I'll draw 4 or 5 of these. So I'll have some decisions to make for sure.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Deer:
> Vernon rifle
> Henry Mtns management
> 
> ...


LOL......good luck !o-||


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i put in for 15 of them, just donating money and will go back where i hunted last year with my over the counter tag 8)8)8)


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

it was an awesome expo though, got me all excited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I paid for 14 minutes worth of parking meter, right across the street and left with 5 minutes still on the clock!

I sure love the expo!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

TS,
No early Wasatch elk?

I understand, 
I took the Wasatch off my Expo list a couple years ago....;-)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> TS,
> No early Wasatch elk?
> 
> I understand,
> I took the Wasatch off my Expo list a couple years ago....;-)


The universe did not tell me to do that app this year. Probably because I'm basically guaranteed to draw the San Juan early tag, so I didn't need to waste the $5... ;-)


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

When do they do the drawing for the expo tags?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Results will be posted "by February 24th," which is Friday. But usually they are posted by Thursday night, in my experience.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> The universe did not tell me to do that app this year. Probably because I'm basically guaranteed to draw the San Juan early tag, so I didn't need to waste the $5... ;-)


Vanilla, there appears to be some corruption in the universe also. The hunting gods visited me last night and informed me I would be packing up for the San Juan early hunt this Sept!?!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

kailey29us said:


> When do they do the drawing for the expo tags?


Shortly after the napkins from the bar meeting with SFW's closest buds come in with the proper dibs on which tags....


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> TS,
> No early Wasatch elk?
> 
> I understand,
> I took the Wasatch off my Expo list a couple years ago....;-)


I wasn't interested in the Wasatch tag either, but as I was applying the Universe told me the multi-season tag was worth a $5 chance. It got even better this year with the addition of the mid rifle season.

THREE rifle seasons, close to home, in addition to muzzie and archery. I could get into that...

Tell you what, I'll take that one, you draw your moose tag, and we'll help each other scout. :mrgreen:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

KineKilla said:


> Just seeing those skinny jeans, white rimmed glasses and flat brimmed hat fill me with anger!


Man,

I have worn flat brimmed hats since high school, like 12 years ago.

Back when you had to vice together two 2x4's to straighten the regular brim.

Getting old over here. :mrgreen: and still going to wear flat brimmed hats.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Clarq said:


> THREE rifle seasons, close to home, in addition to muzzie and archery. I could get into that...
> 
> Tell you what, I'll take that one, you draw your moose tag, and we'll help each other scout. :mrgreen:


I'm ALL for that!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Clarq said:


> I wasn't interested in the Wasatch tag either, but as I was applying the Universe told me the multi-season tag was worth a $5 chance. It got even better this year with the addition of the mid rifle season.
> 
> THREE rifle seasons, close to home, in addition to muzzie and archery. I could get into that...
> 
> Tell you what, I'll take that one, you draw your moose tag, and we'll help each other scout. :mrgreen:


I agree to those terms fully, if goofy tells me where a big moose is for me to shoot!


----------

